# Moving clutch of babies



## Kicky (7 mo ago)

Hi, I wanted to know if it's a good idea to move my mumma budgie and her 3 babies into a nesting box from a hollowed branch that has become to small for babies and mum. I know they are snug and warm but am worried as you can here them squawking as mum climbs over them to get to each one. I think they would be better in a nesting box with more room. Mum is 1.6 years old and dad is 2.5 years and they are doing a great job so far. Both are hand raised, I am happy for them to breed, have already got suitable homes,. I'm just so worried about there now being not enough room. 2 babies are 3 weeks and 1 babies is 10 days old. I desperately don't want to loose them and am worried mum might accidentally hurt or kill them. Should I put them in a nesting box in the same spot. Or will mum stop feeding


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What experience do you have with regard to breeding?*
*How much research have you done?
Are you aware that domestic budgies are healthier and happier if they are never bred?
What diet are you feeding the budgies?*
*Is the father helping to take care of the chicks at this time?

Hollow "logs", pots and coconut shells should never be used in budgie cages and nest boxes should always have a concave bottom.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*At this time, you definitely need to move the chicks from the log into a proper nest box.
The nest box should be properly attached to the outside of the cage.
Pine or aspen shavings are the proper bedding for the nest box.
The nest box should be cleaned every day and the chicks feet and legs need to be examined to ensure there are no feces on them and they have not developed splayed legs.
When the Mother Budgie hears the chicks in the nest box, she will go into it to care for them.

If the hen becomes aggressive toward the chicks and/or you see the adult female and male trying to mate, remove the adult female from the cage into an individual cage.
In ALL cases, she needs to be removed as soon as the youngest reaches 21 days in order to prevent double-clutching.

For your birds' health and well-being, it would be best that you do not allow them to breed again in the future.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Kicky (7 mo ago)

Thank you so much. I have now placed babies in the nesting box and will watch closely the mum.
They are all perfect, feet are fine, though needed a little clean. After examining the log I'm so glad I removed it as one end was full of crap. 
Yes, I have years of experience raising and keeping my budgies, they are my children. She is the only female in the group and I didn't expect her to Kay in her log. But I have learnt another valuable lesson. 
Dad is definitely doing everything he is ment to do.
Mum is yet to go in the nesting box, so I'm sitting and watching and waiting. Thankyou for your advice. I have now removed all hollow logs from avery.
I honestly thought the realer the environment the better. No to small hollow logs from now on.x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This forum does not support colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers. 
If you are breeding budgies, you need to have a proper individual breeding cage for each pair.

Individual Breeding Cages, Why is this So Important *


----------



## Kicky (7 mo ago)

No, I don't colony breed, we originally thought she was a he. The pair are separated from the rest. I put them alone together when she laid. Not knowing if they where viable or not. I have bread in the past, but do not want to now. So she will be separated for ever from the avery in her own parrot sized cage. 
I'm happy to answer any questions as I am an honest budgie lover who takes great pride in my birds.
I just had never been in this situation before, hence why I asked my original question of being able to move them out of the log into a nesting box. Thank you for your good advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you so much for your explanation. Much appreciated. Please let us know how things progress with your clutch. 
We would love to see pictures of your flock!*


----------



## Kicky (7 mo ago)

I will definitely post some pics. I have a 5m by 3.5 m avery for ten budgies. Lol. A bit of over kill but I want them to be birds. The babies are going well and mum and dad make me so proud. I spend hours just sitting in my avery and they are all tame so its extra special for me. 
Thanyou for you good advice again.
Finding this sight has been awsome reading.
Thanks everyone.


----------

